# Tatton Park Classic Car Show



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)

So my uncle came up this weekend and we decided to take a mooch around a local car event to see what awesome machines were rolling around the north west area. A quick search on google threw up the Classic, Vintage and Sportscar show at Tatton Park, a mere half hour or so away. Sorted! We fired up his new shape Focus ST, which came in full on asbo yellow/orange may I add, and attracted quite a bit of attention from other motorists/pedestrians on the way down. To say this thing is quick would be a slight understatement, the old adage of some faecal matter and an interaction with a shovel would be an accurate description of how it goes!

After we had arrived at the gates, (and rearranged our facial tissue) we headed towards the show, cutting through our designated car parking area. Now it is worth mentioning here that the car park itself contained some utterly epic motors, from mint Triumphs to old skool Nissans. It was a pleasure just walking to the actual show area itself to be honest. The actual vehicle display area was mega, with a VERY eclectic mix on offer. Personal favourites of mine included the stunningly immaculate golden Ford Capri, a custom Dolly Sprint, and the generous amount of retro Japanese metal. Can't beat a bit of J tin!

Once we had taken it all in, and looked over the club displays many times, we had a browse at the autojumble. This was a pretty neat section of the show and threw up some great finds if you knew where to look. We ended up spending a good hour in this section alone in the end. The weather did threaten to rain early on, with a light shower arriving shortly after we did, but surprisingly I ended up leaving with a touch of sunburn on the back of my neck...very unexpected!

All in all we both agreed that this was an excellent show, and very well priced too I must say. Definitely recommended for anyone interested in seeing properly minted retro rides, or who has a passion for old motoring memorabilia. This show really proved that there's no school like the old skool!!


----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice shots of some lovely metal.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Some great shots, gutted I missed this...


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for this, great pictures esp the Mk1 Astra GTE


----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)

cheers all 

yeah the Astra was pretty special, very well prepared up close too!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Loving the orange Dolomite Sprint :argie:


----------

